# soap making business



## haley1

Does anyone actually make a living selling soap? How much do sell to do so?
Thanks


----------



## spacecase0

I have made some specialty soap, but gave it all away, so I am sure not making a living on it. I would also love to know that answer to the question


----------



## Heavenly Farmer

I attended a craft show last weekend & bars of homemade soap were priced anywhere from $4.50-$5.00 a bar. They were selling quite a few bars of soap while I was watching. Most of the customers were purchasing more than 1 bar. I'm just starting to make homemade goat milk soap to sell & so I'll let you know.


----------



## linn

I doubt that many people are making a full living making soap unless it is someone who started years ago and has a big clientele. I sell a little soap by word of mouth, but make soap and other bath & body products as a hobby for my family and friends.


----------



## jcatblum

Those that I know say it supports their hobby, not their bills.


----------



## lathermaker

Well, Take off the rose colored glasses that are flashing big dollar signs. Do the math. How much do you want to be able to make (clear) after product costs, insurance, taxes, equipment etc. are taken out. You have to have these costs figured out ahead of time or you'll starve to death. Do you already know how to make soap? Have tried and true formula's? Do you have enough money in savings to hold you over for about 3 years to start? 
The soapmaking business is tough. Competition is fierce and sometimes downright ugly. Be prepared to work at it 24/7. I'm sorry to be such a downer, but it's the honest truth. I've been in business for going on 14 years. Have a good following, good wholesale customers and a great product. I would not be able to live on my business, there aren't enough hours in the day to get everything done. But, it does make a nice supplement to our income.

If you are serious about starting a business, do yourself a favor and run the figures before diving in.


----------



## Mistyf

Lathermaker is right. I have been in business for 15 years, and it's not easy. It takes money, a lot of time, and energy, and equipment. You'll also need a market for your product. Your formulas need to be exact. You'll have to develop packaging, marketing, and clientele. It takes a lot of $5.00 bars of soap to pay for all that you invest, and then provide you a living.

I'm not saying this is impossible for you, but I watched a lot of people over the years, that thought it was an easy way to make a lot of money, and it just isn't.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Echoing Lather & Misty. I've been making soap for 14 years and have a good following of internet customers and local customers. I credit that to a lot of experimentation of soap recipes (about 2 years before I was satisfied with my unique recipe). 

Then it is a LOT of time and energy to market my milk soaps. It is not a one time deal.


----------



## canadiangirl

hmm... I make a full time living. I did 25,000 bars of soap last year and that will increase this year to probably about 40,000. I've been at it around 5 years but full-time for the last 2. I'll echo what the above say and add -know your costs, understand both mark-up and margins, understand that if you don't have the $ to invest right away you will be re-investing back in so have a plan. Efficiency of scale is important both for your material costs as well as your labour. I don't work day and night (anymore) but have invested heavily in larger equipment. I pour about 800-1000 bars in a day and am always looking to make my time more efficient.


----------



## hiddensprings

My soap business is a portion of my farm business. I've grown every year and hope to be doing my farm business full time in the next couple of years. I am working to replace my "corporate job".....


----------



## opportunity

Make sure you get good insurance. I gave soap as gifts to a few friends and family only to have family accuse me of hurting them with my soap. As for making a living better have the money to live for a few years until you have your
market.


----------



## 4nTN

canadiangirl said:


> hmm... I make a full time living. I did 25,000 bars of soap last year and that will increase this year to probably about 40,000. I've been at it around 5 years but full-time for the last 2. I'll echo what the above say and add -know your costs, understand both mark-up and margins, understand that if you don't have the $ to invest right away you will be re-investing back in so have a plan. Efficiency of scale is important both for your material costs as well as your labour. I don't work day and night (anymore) but have invested heavily in larger equipment. I pour about 800-1000 bars in a day and am always looking to make my time more efficient.




I can only hope to get that big,one day maybe. Do you have any pics or Youtube videos showing your operation...sounds cool!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

canadiangirl said:


> understand that if you don't have the $ to invest right away you will be re-investing back in so have a plan................ I pour about 800-1000 bars in a day and am always looking to make my time more efficient.


Wow, that is a LOT of soap in a country where soap is considered a cosmetic and is regulated.

Good for you!! :thumb:

I see that, like most folks who are successful, you took the time to develop your product (i.e. soap recipe) before you went big.

There are two more of the 'secrets' of a good soap business. Know the laws in your country about soaps, labeling, claims, et al. And develop a signature soap recipe that is all yours.

It is NOT a get-rich-quick scheme.


----------



## canadiangirl

Yes, here we have to submit recipes to health canada...each different recipe, but it only has to be done once. The testing/developing of my recipes actually goes back at least 12 years. The dates I gave were years "in business" not my hobby years.


----------



## WestFork

I'm sure soap making is a lot like brooms. You can really "clean up", but you don't get rich doing it! :soap:


----------



## hippygirl

Also consider that making soap for family/friends as a hobby is MUCH different than making soap for a living.

Several years ago, I sold a LOT of soap between Ebay and local outlets. It was great at first, but, after a while, that little hobby I had enjoyed so much in the beginning wasn't so much fun anymore and I got to the point where I HATED making soap, so I stopped in 2006/07. I'm just now starting to want to make a batch again, but it will be for personal use only.


----------



## Tatter

I do have a soap business called Country Soap Emporium. With making 38 different types of soap, I've now incorporated bath bombs, fizzes, bath salts, shower sprays, herbal colognes and perfumes and hired another to do massage and bath oils. All my soaps are based on soaps of yesteryear using an Amish recipe given to me by an Amish friend. 

The thing with soap is it lasts a long time, so I don't sell a lot. Prices for what I do sell varies. All bars come in at 5+oz, which for a single bar is $4.00. 2 bars are $3.75 each and 3 or more are sold for $3.50 each. 

Since you are in Wisconsin, like myself, you would need a sellers permit if you want to do craft shows, or if you make up to $1,000 a year.


----------



## jim/se kansas

Check out Goat Milk Stuff on youtube or goatmilkstuff.com


----------

